# Pearl.



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Poor Pearl. Recovering from her lap spay yesterday.
We decided not to breed her. She's the end of a line. 

#1









#2


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Pearl, wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh, sweet girl. She'll feel much better soon I hope.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's lovely x


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

How is she feeling today?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Deborus12 said:


> How is she feeling today?


Thanks for asking. She is fine. 100% back to herself Saturday.


----------

